# Why is it



## irwin (Jan 22, 2008)

Why is it that if i was to sell a primate in a parrot cage /or keep them inside with no outside i would get slated straight away but you can sell a raccoon with a bbbbbbbbbbiiiiiiiiiiiigggggggggggg 36 ish cage maybe two but noone says anything ,do people think this is ok,dont they need much room ,what is the difference between the two,yes maybe primates need more care but not on about this i am on about the space that is required to keep any exotic properly.

Why are there so many two faced people on here that know absolutely nothing about keeping exotics willing to slag certain people off (mainly primate keepers) and they know nothing themselves but you can keep a raccoon in a 3ft cage.

This is why i think they shouldnt of removed exotics off the dwal because it stops people keeping them in such poor conditions


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

i think it may be because...

Primate keepers will know the exact care of the animal but others dont.

Meaning that if you say i have a Monkey in a PARROT cage people will be confused.

why would you use a BIRD cage for a PRIMATE? they will ask themselves

But then there are things like hedgehogs.

Why would you use an indoor RABBIT cage for a HEDGEHOG? because more people approve of it than the amount that dont!

so if they had no idea a parrot cage was for a parrot they maybe wouldnt be as confused? im not 100% sure but....

what about gerbils... a domestic pet, yes?

PEOPLE KEEP THEM IN FISH TANKS??!! WTF?! A RODENT IN A FISH TANK HMM

what about dog crates... people use those for gambian pouched rats even though they where made for dogs?

the list goes on.... its just the world we live in.

EDIT: also i think its because although we have the exotic mamals section that primate keepers like to be kept out of the eye of others so that they can be left in peace to do what they like doing best x


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

irwin said:


> Why is it that if i was to sell a primate in a parrot cage /or keep them inside with no outside i would get slated straight away but you can sell a raccoon with a bbbbbbbbbbiiiiiiiiiiiigggggggggggg 36 ish cage maybe two but noone says anything ,do people think this is ok,dont they need much room ,what is the difference between the two,yes maybe primates need more care but not on about this i am on about the space that is required to keep any exotic properly.
> 
> Why are there so many two faced people on here that know absolutely nothing about keeping exotics willing to slag certain people off (mainly primate keepers) and they know nothing themselves but you can keep a raccoon in a 3ft cage.
> 
> This is why i think they shouldnt of removed exotics off the dwal because it stops people keeping them in such poor conditions


I've had the same thoughts regarding those that keep their skunks in dog crates.




quilson_mc_spike said:


> i think it may be because...
> 
> Primate keepers will know the exact care of the animal but others dont.
> 
> ...


I think you have the wrong end of the stick.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

i didnt think the cage thing for the raccoon was big enough but i didnt comment as i dont know much about raccoons, mind you, i dont comment on the size of enclosures for primates either so i dont think i am one of the people the op is referin to :2thumb::lol2:


----------



## JPReptiles (Dec 2, 2007)

Surely it would deppend upon the age of the raccoon..?

Say it was i tiny baby that was being hand reared,i amsure a 3ft cage would be a idea place for one.

If it was a adult raccoon then no it would not be a suitable home.. But on the other hand say the 3ft cage was just the raccoons sleeping area??

I myself do not keep raccoons but have done quite a bit of reasearch on them and quite a few people keep them in the same kind of way as they do skunks.. I am not saying this is the right way or wrong way to keep them but from what i have seen and heared it seems to work.

John


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

i have only just seen the advert but yes i agree if they are aloud access to a room with the cage for them to sleep in then thats ok but if it is the whole enclosure then that is shocking! the only raccoons i have seen have a whole room to themselves if indoors and the only outdoor enclosure was 10ft by 12ft so cant really comment on reccomened size but its deffiniatly not 36inches even if there is another added on :gasp:
stu


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

stubeanz said:


> i have only just seen the advert but yes i agree if they are aloud access to a room with the cage for them to sleep in then thats ok but if it is the whole enclosure then that is shocking! the only raccoons i have seen have a whole room to themselves if indoors and the only outdoor enclosure was 10ft by 12ft so cant really comment on reccomened size but its deffiniatly not 36inches even if there is another added on :gasp:
> stu


I too read the advert and was pretty appalled. Can only hope that the cage(or two 3' cages I think was stated) was the sleeping area only and the raccoon has ample other space to exercise and live in, these animals need plenty of space to run, climb etc. 
Ours have the run of some of the house whilst we are there, an outdoor enclosure with separate sleeping quarters attached and are taken for a walk every day with our dogs.


----------



## daikenkai (May 24, 2007)

Surely if you get an animal like a raccoon or skunk you have to be prepared to at least let it roam free in your house? The more space the better right? Precisely why i wouldnt have a pet like that at the moment, i couldnt fulfill its needs.


----------



## JPReptiles (Dec 2, 2007)

africa said:


> I too read the advert and was pretty appalled. Can only hope that the cage(or two 3' cages I think was stated) was the sleeping area only and the raccoon has ample other space to exercise and live in, these animals need plenty of space to run, climb etc.
> Ours have the run of some of the house whilst we are there, an outdoor enclosure with separate sleeping quarters attached and are taken for a walk every day with our dogs.


You take them for walks with the dogs..? I bet you get some funny looks.

John


----------



## carpetman (Dec 24, 2008)

I take it that this thread is refering to the advert that Eco_tonto posted! I would like to state that the racoon was rescued as the previous owner was unable to keep him due to a dramatic change in personal circumstance! He was being kept in the crate while I was racoon proofing a room at home in which he has been housed since!


----------



## JPReptiles (Dec 2, 2007)

carpetman said:


> I take it that this thread is refering to the advert that Eco_tonto posted! I would like to state that the racoon was rescued as the previous owner was unable to keep him due to a dramatic change in personal circumstance! He was being kept in the crate while I was racoon proofing a room at home in which he has been housed since!


Thats good to hear.. do you have any pics of him??

John


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

Mephitis said:


> You take them for walks with the dogs..? I bet you get some funny looks.
> 
> John


Oh we do, we take them out in the Peak District, they like a bit of rock climbing:lol2: have some cracking photos, I'll post them up when I've got a bit more time!


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

Can't wait to see these photos of yours!


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

Nix said:


> Can't wait to see these photos of yours!


Here you go guys...


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

africa said:


> Here you go guys...
> 
> image
> 
> image


aww they are so cute look like there having a great time to


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

adamntitch said:


> aww they are so cute look like there having a great time to


Yeah they love walking they trot along quite happily:flrt:


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

do they come when called like dogs or just follow along:flrt:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

i loved walking the guys in the peak district  effy loved it too


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

adamntitch said:


> do they come when called like dogs or just follow along:flrt:


They do know their names but generally they just follow my leader...which is either me or John or one of the dogs:lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

irwin said:


> Why is it that if i was to sell a primate in a parrot cage /or keep them inside with no outside i would get slated straight away but you can sell a raccoon with a bbbbbbbbbbiiiiiiiiiiiigggggggggggg 36 ish cage maybe two but noone says anything ,do people think this is ok,dont they need much room ,what is the difference between the two,yes maybe primates need more care but not on about this i am on about the space that is required to keep any exotic properly.
> 
> Why are there so many two faced people on here that know absolutely nothing about keeping exotics willing to slag certain people off (mainly primate keepers) and they know nothing themselves but you can keep a raccoon in a 3ft cage.
> 
> This is why i think they shouldnt of removed exotics off the dwal because it stops people keeping them in such poor conditions


I absolutely agree! Its always primate keepers that are slated on here & every little thing scrutinised.


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

Sallie - great pics. I love walking with the dogs in the hills so I imagine raccoons are a silillar (if not slightly more exotic!) pleasure 

Awesome


----------

